# Talk Like a Pirate Day (Saturday, 19 September)



## Kim Chee (Sep 18, 2015)

Avast, ye scurvy scum! In a couple of hours it will be "Talk Like a Pirate Day". I thought I'd share so you might not miss out. 

Seems a national donut chain is willing to pay up an entire donut if you go inside and talk like a pirate to them.

If you dress like a pirate, it looks like they will part with a whole dozen donuts.

So, you don't care to speak or dress all piratey? That's ok, just go in back and get more donuts than you can eat in a week.

Donuts:
http://www.krispykreme.com/pirate

Pirate speak:
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/translator.html


----------



## landpirate (Sep 18, 2015)

ARRRRGH over this side of the Ocean it's already talk like a pirate day. Of course being a landpirate I talk like this everyday.

Bit disappointed this offer isn't over here, but I am a pirate and I know where the KrispyKreme Bins are in this town, so i will just have to go and plunder myself some doughnut booty. ::eyepatch::


----------



## Brother X (Sep 19, 2015)

My favorite letter of the alphabet is ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creature (Sep 19, 2015)

The Sun Come up O'er the Spanish Sea
our homeland far behind us
bein' hunted by the king's navy,
we're sure he'd never find Us...

Pull away me lads o' the Cardiff Rose, & hoist the Jolly Roger...

We brought her into the looward wind, & made for the Caribbean.. for thoughts of what it might have been
Destroys a human bein'
But thoughts about the Spaniards' gold & learnin' to desire it
Can make a man so brash and bold he'll soon become a pirate

Pull away, me lads o' the Cardiff Rose, & hoist the Jolly Roger..


----------



## creature (Sep 19, 2015)

But.. better an anarchist & a revolutionary, than a pirate, aye?


----------



## creature (Sep 19, 2015)

unless they give you donuts...

: # O


----------



## Tude (Sep 20, 2015)

Arrrrr me matey's (wtf) I'm scrubbin' the poopdeck here and getting tired - however the rum is fine.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 20, 2015)

Tude said:


> Arrrrr me matey's (wtf) I'm scrubbin' the poopdeck here and getting tired - however the rum is fine.



Arrrrrrrr! I hope your booty doesn't get too tired from all that poopdeck scrubbin'!

Haha, I hope you're having a great weekend!

An extra share of rum for all who partake in the scrubbin' today


----------

